# Hygrophila pinnatifida



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

I am going to be getting this plant in about 2 weeks. The guy I bought it from said it can be grown on driftwood or in the substrate. I am wondering if anyone has any experience with this plant and if you can say if I might get better results planting it in the substrate or tying it to driftwood.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

tropica

I have this plant in substrate and it grows tall. Never tried latching it to dw but you can try.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

I had it going mad in one of my low tech tanks a while ago. It was initially planted in the substrate among some large rocks, and after a while started sending out side shoots that attached themselves to the rocks. I'd say it might establish itself easier in the substrate, but either should work.

Having said that, this was in a soft water tank and I never had any luck getting it to take to hard water, which shouldn't normally be a problem.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> tropica
> 
> I have this plant in substrate and it grows tall. Never tried latching it to dw but you can try.


I had this plant grow out of my 56 column. Im currently trying a couple of pieces on my driftwood. I just shoved the roots into the moss. Just waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Spanosilvio (Mar 20, 2012)

I got this plant from a guy that basically had it planted all over his 40 gallon and i replanted everywere in my 125,especially on driftwood.
Now after almost 2 months, it's my favorite one, it grows very well, especially on driftwood, it grows tall, reching the surface, if enough lights is provide,is not going to loose the lower leafs, but i notice that the side shots are not effected of the lower amount of lights like the lower leafs, they will look like niniature of the main plants.


Sent from my A501 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

one this plant gets what it needs. there is nothing stopping it! 

I have it in my 57 and it requires very diligent pruning/selling of trimmings


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Algae Beater said:


> one this plant gets what it needs. there is nothing stopping it!
> 
> I have it in my 57 and it requires very diligent pruning/selling of trimmings


I bought small stems 3 times from people from this forum, they all melted away  Guess water is too acidic or hard.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

My water is real hard and my stems were beginning to melt. I started adding RO during water changes and this plant is making a fast comeback.


----------

